# NEW YORK | The Fitzroy | 10 fl | T/O



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

It was pointed out that this building curiously didn't have its own thread.
Now let's get some updates on this beauty.

http://jdsdevelopment.com/the-fitzroy/


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)




----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

One of the best buildings I've seen designed in my generation, ridiculously beautiful, elegant, and respectfully retro. I love it.


----------



## Urbanmusician (Oct 10, 2013)

I love this one. Same time it has elegant classical look, but it's not kitschy at all.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Really interesting.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm really interested in that green facade. I wonder how it will turn out.


----------



## n3w.mod3l (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow :eek2:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

royal rose1 said:


> One of the best buildings I've seen designed in my generation, ridiculously beautiful, elegant, and respectfully retro. I love it.


I agree. A masterpiece. However the contrast with its neighbours is staggering. I hope they will be redeveloped soon.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Eric Offereins said:


> I agree. A masterpiece. However the contrast with its neighbours is staggering. I hope they will be redeveloped soon.


The one of the left is a masterpiece. The one on the right is just bland.


----------



## RémonM (Dec 29, 2015)

Amazing. Art Deco is back, just in time for the new 'Roaring Twenties'!


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Well this one looks good, at least on the renders, it reminds me of Eastern Columbia Building in LA. If they use proper materials, it would probably look good.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

This thing is SEXY!!! :banana: Rare for a building to be a turn on.  

Although there is an irony here. I'd rather live in the building across the way than in it, so I can always see it out of my window, rather than be stuck with an ugly view from inside a beautiful place.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Edit.


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

Terracotta facade tiles:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

OH man this will look good!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

mg:..Good things come in small packages.....and this is one of them.....I'm in agreement with all the statements made, well said all!!!.......A hidden jewel..kay::uh:kay:kay::shocked:kay:


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Love it  What a beauty


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

This is so reliable to New York's real Art Deco iconic structures.


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

Bronze window frame sample:


----------



## n3w.mod3l (Aug 20, 2007)

And there is another one waiting in the middle Europe


----------



## Bartesque (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I desperately need an update! Come on New Yorkers!
By the way, it was probably posted before, anyhow: does the users of SSC know how stylish is The Fitzroy's website? Check it out: http://www.fitzroy.nyc/
It has that Art Deco recognizable font all over the place. Roman and Williams: the design team behind the project, they have so much understanding and real appreciation for this famous style, especially typical for North America and The States.


----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)

Lots of units in contract, or already closed:

http://streeteasy.com/building/the-fitzroy#tab_building_detail=1


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

From today:


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

Charming and stylish!


----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Very classy


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Roman & Williams' The Fitzroy Rises to the Occasion and to Street Level*


----------



## abby2529 (Mar 31, 2017)

This will be open more opportunities for people live here nearby.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Now rising above ground!


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Tectonic


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

It shall go pretty quick from now on. :cheers:


----------



## mapece (May 10, 2013)

thank you for the updates streetscapeer!


----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)

Floorplans:

http://streeteasy.com/building/the-fitzroy/floorplans


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

Tectonic


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I'll re-quote myself, but honestly even I didn't expect to go this quick. Next month we might even see green tiles, and copper window frames. (even sooner)
:colgate:



Architecture lover said:


> It shall go pretty quick from now on. :cheers:


----------



## gdipasqu (Oct 13, 2009)

Amazing speed Oo ...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I adore this project! Neo Art Deco :master:


----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)

[From JDS Instagram]

Another day, another deck. #concretejungle #thefitzroy #Chelsea


----------



## n3w.mod3l (Aug 20, 2007)

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2017/5/12/construction-update-the-fitzroy-roman-and-williams


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Bad idea to put those inner wall windows on the adjacent building.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

From yesterday


----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)

Ciao from Italy! Shop visit for The Fitzroy's copper-clad windows.











Raised a roof today. Big day for team #Fitzroy @jdsdevelopmentgroup











https://www.instagram.com/jdsdevelopmentgroup/


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

It's Topped Out, as of June 15th.


----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, that what the Instagram says: jdsdevelopmentgroup --- Fitz yeah! Topped off at The Fitzroy!












field_condition --- Superstructure has topped out at JDS Development Group and Largo Investment's The Fitzroy at the High Line.


----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)

JDS Instagram again:










jdsdevelopmentgroup --- Walkin' and talkin' Fitzroy with @stephenalesch of @romanandwilliams


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/jdsdevelopmentgroup/

Boston Valley Terra Cotta is doing the facade. They're also doing 7 W. 21st over in Flatiron.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That colour is amazing. The perfect shade of green, I'd say.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Is there a timeline for putting that beautiful Terracotta on the building?


----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)

jdsdevelopmentgroup

Oak windows in production in Italy for #TheFitzroy


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

So it's oak, not copper. That stain colour will look fantastic against the green.


----------



## Mr.Blian97 (Jun 25, 2014)

ThatOneGuy said:


> So it's oak, not copper. That stain colour will look fantastic against the green.


I'm thinking it's supposed to be the oak finish on the inside, and copper on the outside. Though, I wonder how the green of the copper once it patinas would mesh with the green on the tiles...


----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)

IBI Group‏ @ibigroup Jul 14

Our team was on site w/ @tweetsbyRw2 and @JDSDevelopment for the topping out of The Fitzroy, located on West 24th street. #IBIonlocation


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)




----------



## gdipasqu (Oct 13, 2009)

any news ?


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

3 hours ago:









*Source*


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/jdsdevelopmentgroup/


----------



## SMCYB (Sep 7, 2013)

Just discovered this, Holy f---ing wow!


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

The facade probably looks dirty because they've been sealing the joints with some kind of grout. Once that's all done, it'll stay clean. Glazed facades basically have a glass coating. 



Hopefully this building will make a big splash, just like 211 Elizabeth helped make neo-industrial the look of downtown.


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

http://www.yimbyforums.com/t/new-york-510-514-west-24th-st-120-ft-10-floors/505/22?u=colrain


----------



## ADAMASTOR01 (Jul 12, 2018)

....Roman and Williams should teach Stern how to design a building...
Also,I give three skyscrapers for a gem like this!..(except amazing Steinway!  )
http://bostonvalley.com/in-the-factory-the-fitzroys-green-glazed-facade/


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

Is it weird if i drool over a building?


----------



## Pohtija (Jul 26, 2013)

In the meantime until completely unveiled.. we can drool over these. :drool:







































































Source:http://www.fitzroy.nyc/


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmOR65CAUhq/?taken-by=jdsdevelopmentgroup


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Striptease!


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/radishgirl/


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh God yes! Those window frames look beautiful, kinda vintage. Amazing.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't want them to turn green - turquoise, like copper usually does after a while!
I mean the typical pale turquoise patina could look good with the dark green terracotta.
But, the copper's luster works a lot better for me. I believe they should've used that same material developed in Italy, stainless steel with copper luster finish, the one they've used for the Vessel sculpture. 
Anyways, that's overthinking the structure that already look way better than everything we've seen so far in terms of 30's Revivals, so I am not complaining, I just appreciate the temporary metal luster way more than I should I suppose.

Another option is wax polish, but I don't think the residents will bother.


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/jdsdevelopmentgroup/


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

Double post. Now that the facade is being revealed, it would have been nice if there was more continuity with the tower section and the horizontal middle.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Architecture lover said:


> I don't want them to turn green - turquoise, like copper usually does after a while!
> I mean the typical pale turquoise patina could look good with the dark green terracotta.
> But, the copper's luster works a lot better for me. I believe they should've used that same material developed in Italy, stainless steel with copper luster finish, the one they've used for the Vessel sculpture.
> Anyways, that's overthinking the structure that already look way better than everything we've seen so far in terms of 30's Revivals, so I am not complaining, I just appreciate the temporary metal luster way more than I should I suppose.
> ...


Yeah, it looks great. The small frames also look like the ones they would have used 90 years ago. I would have loved some sort of wood, or wood immitation, but I fear the latter would look too fake. I don't look forward to seeing it turn green.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I understand the thing about the continuity, but I love this building the way it is.



Architecture lover said:


> I don't want them to turn green - turquoise, like copper usually does after a while!
> I mean the typical pale turquoise patina could look good with the dark green terracotta.
> But, the copper's luster works a lot better for me. I believe they should've used that same material developed in Italy, stainless steel with copper luster finish, the one they've used for the Vessel sculpture.
> Anyways, that's overthinking the structure that already look way better than everything we've seen so far in terms of 30's Revivals, so I am not complaining, I just appreciate the temporary metal luster way more than I should I suppose.
> ...


Yeah, it looks great. The small frames also look like the ones they would have used 90 years ago. I would have loved some sort of wood, or wood immitation, but I fear the latter would look too fake. I don't look forward to seeing it turn green.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The green patina is a natural protection caused by oxidation, but yes I prefer the shine.
Wax polish isn't necessarily expensive, but it should be done twice per year to keep the shine, again in an environment such like New York's I don't think the residents will care a single bit.


----------



## Titan Man (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, from what I've seen on some historical buildings that have had their copper roofs changed, modern copper doesn't turn green so easily. As one member of the forum said, it's because of the different production process, I guess a couple of decades will pass before we see the copper on this building turn green, so I don't think there's place for worry.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

I am not sure to which projects are you referring to, but the American Copper Buildings that were constructed just recently are changing their appearance rapidly.
Up close in person there are slabs of copper already green, even if they don't turn green too fast they'll surely switch to dark and shineless appearance after just a year.
Here's their thread:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517282&page=15

Anyway I feel like we are dramatizing (like usually haha).
New York got a finished project that should definitely inspire young architects and designers and usher them in the right direction - if any of them are considering historic revivals for their portfolios.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

the reveal!


----------



## Titan Man (Mar 4, 2015)

Architecture lover said:


> I am not sure to which projects are you referring to, but the American Copper Buildings that were constructed just recently are changing their appearance rapidly.
> Up close in person there are slabs of copper already green, even if they don't turn green too fast they'll surely switch to dark and shineless appearance after just a year.
> Here's their thread:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517282&page=15
> ...


A couple of churches in Germany had their copper roofs changed almost a decade ago and they still mostly look as good as new. Check St. Michael's Church in Hamburg, its spire is completely covered in copper which still looks brand new, only those parts that are more exposed to rain and snow have started to change their appearance. Also, some developers like the oxidized appearance of copper because it gives an impression of patina, so they sometimes even opt to put green, oxidized copper on brand new buildings (I've seen that, it looks meh-ish, check The Hotel Adlon in Berlin). 
With The Fitzroy, I guess it'll all depend on how the architects and the investors imagined the aging of their building. IMO, I hope it doesn't turn green for some time, it looks splendid the way it is now.


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

The Sun Realty Building/Jewelry Center Building in LA might indicate how the Fitzroy might look in the future:

Bronze:









Verdigris:









Green and gold looks much better. It looks like wealth. Next time maybe they'll use a stainless steel panel tinted gold.


----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)

Yimby article with photos, from January 6th:

The Fitzroy And Its Art Deco-Inspired Exterior Near Full Completion At 514 West 24th Street, In Chelsea

The facade is going to look drastically different according to the light falling on it. 

Speaking of light, there are floodlights installed. Should look good once they are turned on.

If anyone can get over there, please take some more pics.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I just love how the art deco styling fits so well with its early moderne-ish concrete neighbour. It's like they were designed to be together


----------



## keepthepast (Oct 23, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I just love how the art deco styling fits so well with its early moderne-ish concrete neighbour. It's like they were designed to be together


Yes, which is not so common a feature in neighboring structures. The architect of the modernist building obviously put into action something architects learn early in their studies--integrate the building so that it works with the environment it is in.


----------



## gdipasqu (Oct 13, 2009)

finish right?








From Emoglez inf Yimby


----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)

Article and pics from early August 2019 on Yimby:

https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/08/the-fitzroy-nears-full-completion-at-514-west-24th-street-in-west-chelsea.html


----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## McSky (Oct 12, 2008)




----------

